# Should I tune up my Classic



## Argonaut (Dec 10, 2009)

After advice here, I have a Gaggia Classic, I bought new around 2009 ... to replace a Gaggia Carezza.

I have updated to the Rancilio steam wand.

*2 questions* .....

1. Is it worth adding a PID controller, or it's too old now to be worth spending on

2. If it is worth it and does make a worthwhile difference, which PID kit is the best way to go?


----------



## Rebel (Jan 14, 2020)

Definitely worth it if machine is still in good shape. The Auber is nicer since it has preinfusion and shot timer, the MrShades is less expensive. Either are a better option than MeCoffee due to superior customer support.

Also consider lowering OPV pressure if you haven't yet. Bottomless portafilter and upgraded basket are worthwhile too.


----------



## Alfieboy (Dec 26, 2018)

@Argonaut I'd ask myself why do you need it after 12 years as the answer would be a better guide for advice

What is your issue that makes you feel you need it?

For some it is steaming or making consecutive drinks

If you're happy then I'd think of other additions or mods first as @Rebel stated

Neil


----------



## larkim (Sep 3, 2018)

I'm in the "is it worth it" PID mod group.

I don't use milk ever, and I'm the only one in the house that drinks espresso / Americano. So I could spend £100 in search of the perfect espresso through controlling the temps better, but in the end if I continue to feed the machine with Costco (SF Bay) beans, even if I get a better grinder for more reliability, will I really notice any difference of significance in my home coffees? Even now I get coffee that is more to my taste than what I would expect to get from any high street or restaurant; the only places I get better coffees it seems are in France / Italy when I'm on holiday, and I quite like that i get to treat myself when I'm there (not that I'll be going any time soon!)

I've already adjusted the OPV setting (and pimped my water tank with LEDs so I can see the levels). I've got a bottomless PF but not invested in a "named" basket (yet).

For me, my path with be:-



invest in a better grinder to replace the stepped Gaggia MM that I'm using (mainly to stop the mess I create with the MM as its static sprays the grinds everywhere, and also to allow for single dosing as at the moment I grind enough for a few days at a time)


scales (as currently I just dose and pour by eye)


possibly invest in a better basket and / or screen (if the two above options still leave room for less mess / improvement)


when I win the lottery, invest in the PID just for a bit of DIY fun, not expecting it really to make any difference to the taste of what I drink


Everyone will be different, but just to the OP - you're not the only one doubting the value of a PID investment!


----------



## Zatogato (Feb 27, 2021)

Argonaut said:


> After advice here, I have a Gaggia Classic, I bought new around 2009 ... to replace a Gaggia Carezza.
> 
> I have updated to the Rancilio steam wand.
> 
> ...


 1) I have 2 Gaggia Classics that I've been working on, 1 with PID (and other mods) and 1 without.

The one with PID I've had superior results with so I would say yes it is worth it. How much benefit you get of course depends on your ability to temperature surf but why not solve one more bit of faff and get better results knowing one variable is taken care of?

Regarding age - personally I think the GCs are built like tanks and that it is amazing to have my hands on a machine that is so user serviceable compared to the average stuff with closed systems and hard to obtain parts/pcbs that are too small to work on if you're not an electronic engineer etc.

I think a 2009 that is cleaned up nicely, checked for any problems such as leaks, descaled and kitted out would be a great investment. I can't speak for higher end machines but I think to produce a better coffee than your old machine refurbed/kitted out would be a lot more expensive than going the modding/upcycling route.

2) It depends on how far you want to go with modding - @MrShades does a PID kit that would give you control of your brew/steam temps and @FairRecycler has a product called the BoostBox which include a PID as well as adding a dimmer, LED for the water tank and lots of other features.



Rebel said:


> Definitely worth it if machine is still in good shape. The Auber is nicer since it has preinfusion and shot timer, the MrShades is less expensive. Either are a better option than MeCoffee due to superior customer support.
> 
> Also consider lowering OPV pressure if you haven't yet. Bottomless portafilter and upgraded basket are worthwhile too.


 The Auber doesn't do real preinfusion to my knowledge (unless they released a new version since I explored this) so between these 2 kits I would sooner pick the @MrShades kit. If the Auber works how I believe it does, it involves closing the solenoid after preinfusion and then restarting - what you'd really want for preinfusion is to have control of the pump and keep it open so you can fully control the pressure and not get rid of water from the puck. If you want preinfusion I would check out the BoostBox kit as that is built into it.



larkim said:


> I'm in the "is it worth it" PID mod group.
> 
> I don't use milk ever, and I'm the only one in the house that drinks espresso / Americano. So I could spend £100 in search of the perfect espresso through controlling the temps better, but in the end if I continue to feed the machine with Costco (SF Bay) beans, even if I get a better grinder for more reliability, will I really notice any difference of significance in my home coffees? Even now I get coffee that is more to my taste than what I would expect to get from any high street or restaurant; the only places I get better coffees it seems are in France / Italy when I'm on holiday, and I quite like that i get to treat myself when I'm there (not that I'll be going any time soon!)
> 
> ...


 Subjectively I would say so! I guess it is always about finding the weakest link in your process from grinder/prep to the machine. I guess it is also a question of perfectionism vs the 80/20 rule and being a bit of a chronic perfectionist I would definitely try and pursue getting the most from a product I own. For what it's worth, I think you might be surprised by how much you can affect the flavour in the cup by controlling brew temp more accurately - though all your path improvements sound pretty great. I actually planned to spend far less on it but at the end of the day, since good beans are expensive it is better value to invest in meeting a minimum standard of process and gear to really get the best value from your coffee.


----------



## Argonaut (Dec 10, 2009)

Uncletits said:


> @Argonaut I'd ask myself why do you need it after 12 years as the answer would be a better guide for advice
> 
> What is your issue that makes you feel you need it?
> 
> ...


 I use my Gaggia daily, nothing wrong with it .... but if there are mods to improve it, would seem worth considering.

What benefit is there to lowering OPV pressure ... no knowledge of this.


----------



## Argonaut (Dec 10, 2009)

Rebel said:


> Definitely worth it if machine is still in good shape. The Auber is nicer since it has preinfusion and shot timer, the MrShades is less expensive. Either are a better option than MeCoffee due to superior customer support.
> 
> Also consider lowering OPV pressure if you haven't yet. Bottomless portafilter and upgraded basket are worthwhile too.


 Can you explain the benefit to lowering OPV pressure ? And the other mod (or is it 2). "Bottomless portafilter and upgraded basket"


----------



## Wilkins1kc (Feb 14, 2021)

There is a Hoffman video that talks a bit about why 9 bar is optimal


----------



## Davebo (Jan 9, 2021)

Whenever 3 or more are gathered, they shall revere the Hoffmann.

🙂


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

@Wilkins1kc Doesn't mean it is...


----------



## Argonaut (Dec 10, 2009)

> 18 hours ago, Wilkins1kc said:
> 
> There is a Hoffman video that talks a bit about why 9 bar is optimal


 Ok .. understand the guy is explaining 9 bar is optimum pressure. So is 9 bar what the Classic is as standard, or does it need a change of spring to get it to 9 bar ?


----------



## larkim (Sep 3, 2018)

I believe the classic comes from the factory with 14bar set to accomodate pods etc and pressurised baskets.

Older models can be modified with a few turns of an allen key in the OPV body, newer ones need the spring changing (and I believe Mr Shades does this kit).


----------



## Argonaut (Dec 10, 2009)

Who can advise how I can tell if this is Allen key or spring needed?


----------



## ratty (Sep 22, 2019)

If your Classic is pre 2015 it is hex wrench key adjustable in the top of the OPV.

Pull off the tube, take off the top nut (17mm socket) Unscrew the pressure bolt with a 5mm hex key wrench until the measurement from the top edge of the OPV to the top of the adjustment bolt measures 11.5mm.

Now you are in the ballpark of 9 bar pressure. Put top 17mm bolt back on and tube. Test pressure with a gauge fitted to the portafilter (can be loaned from the forum) to test current pressure in the system. Adjust as before if slightly out from 9 bar pressure on the gauge.

Clockwise on the 5mm key for more pressure, anti for less pressure. (For readjustment of pressure, small increments required)


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

ratty said:


> If your Classic is pre 2015 it is hex wrench key adjustable in the top of the OPV.
> 
> Pull off the tube, take off the top nut (17mm socket) Unscrew the pressure bolt with a 5mm hex key wrench until the measurement from the top edge of the OPV to the top of the adjustment bolt measures 11.5mm.
> 
> ...


 As this guy said it's pretty straight forward. I made a pressure gauge with the Porter filter so I could get an idea of what the bar pressure was.


----------



## Argonaut (Dec 10, 2009)

Anybody got a picture of what I should be looking at &#8230; don't know what an OPV look like.

How do I get to borrow pressure gauge off the forum ?


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Browse / read back through the articles in the Gaggia section, this has been covered many times with write ups photos and detailed information.

You will also gain an abundance of information as well. :good:


----------



## yardbent (Aug 8, 2015)

Argonaut said:


> Anybody got a picture of what I should be looking at &#8230; don't know what an OPV look like.
> 
> How do I get to borrow pressure gauge off the forum ?


 did you find your answer..?






Gaggia Owners Manual.pdf

there is a pressure gauge in Classifieds........ :good:

good luck......................john


----------



## robmack (Apr 2, 2021)

Thread on how to measure and set pressure without a gauge..

https://www.home-barista.com/espresso-machines/how-do-i-check-brew-pressure-without-gauge-t2024.html


----------



## Argonaut (Dec 10, 2009)

Bought the guage on-line .... job done

Was way over pressure (off the guage) set to 10bar


----------



## ting_tang (Jul 26, 2020)

I found more consistent and sweet shots at 8.5-9ish static pressure. Just a something you may want to try.


----------

